

The New Precision Journalism: Databases (2001) - danso
http://www.unc.edu/~pmeyer/book/Chapter8.htm

======
danso
The year in this headline is actually off...the latest version is 2001, which
you can buy on Amazon in ebook format...but this free version I've linked to
is 1991.

This 1991 version is something I use in my class on data journalism...partly
because it's free and accessible, but partly because, other than the
occasional references to things like CD-ROMs, virtually all of it is relevant
today, in terms of the mathematical thinking and resourcefulness you need to
fully investigate stories.

And also, if a newspaper reporter could to this indepth research in 1991
before there was Google and before there was high speed Internet...there's
relatively few barriers from preventing reporters and researchers doing the
same (if not much more) nearly 25 years later.

------
Pamar
Maybe the original book could use an update?

